# Change of Condition on Bridging Visa A



## kteowee

Hi

I am new to this forum, I just submitted my application for De Factor visa yesterday in DIAC office in Melb, at the sametime I asked to apply to lift the ban on 'No Work' condition on my bridging visa. I was given a form 1005. Part A of the form requires me to fill up these three numbers which I have no idea at all. 
1) Substantive Visa Application Receipt Number 
2) TRN number 
3) File Number 

On the acknowledgement letter of my application there are 2 sets of numbers given
Client ID & RID, am I supposed to use these numbers? 
and on the payment receipt, there are receipt number and BP number. 

As for Part B of the application, Question no 4 'Class of Visa Currently held' am I supposed to write Bridging Visa A or Still on tourist visa, as the officer there told me the bridging visa will only take effect once my tourist visa has expired. 

I am confused with all the numbers given, as which to use to fill up, hopefully someone will be able to assist me. 

I would like to know how soon can this be done as I need to get a job to help my partner to support the house hold too and paying my bills in Malaysia too.

Thank you


----------



## mtpogemiller

kteowee said:


> Hi
> 
> I am new to this forum, I just submitted my application for De Factor visa yesterday in DIAC office in Melb, at the sametime I asked to apply to lift the ban on 'No Work' condition on my bridging visa. I was given a form 1005. Part A of the form requires me to fill up these three numbers which I have no idea at all.
> 1) Substantive Visa Application Receipt Number
> 2) TRN number
> 3) File Number
> 
> On the acknowledgement letter of my application there are 2 sets of numbers given
> Client ID & RID, am I supposed to use these numbers?
> and on the payment receipt, there are receipt number and BP number.
> 
> As for Part B of the application, Question no 4 'Class of Visa Currently held' am I supposed to write Bridging Visa A or Still on tourist visa, as the officer there told me the bridging visa will only take effect once my tourist visa has expired.
> 
> I am confused with all the numbers given, as which to use to fill up, hopefully someone will be able to assist me.
> 
> I would like to know how soon can this be done as I need to get a job to help my partner to support the house hold too and paying my bills in Malaysia too.
> 
> Thank you


hey kteowee

I'm in the same situation as you... just got my acknowledgment that my partner application was received yesterday.

From the way my reads, it seems as though the Bridging Visa A was granted and that I'm now on it? But am a little unsure. Did you ever find out it you got put on bridging visa right away or do you have to wait until tourist visa ends?

I was also trying to fill out form 1005, to remove no work condition, and had the same questions as you.

I found my File Number on my acknowledgment letter, but can figure out 1) Substantive Visa Application Receipt Number 2) TRN number...did you have any luck figure those out?

And what did you put for Part B, questions 4 'Class of Visa Currently held'? I was think it would be Bridging Visa A

Any insight would be great and if I find out more details I'll let you know ASAP.

Thanks and hope the entire visa process goes smooth for you!


----------



## kteowee

Hi Mtpogemiller,

Bridging Visa A will be activated once the tourist visa has expired, it will be stated on the letter from DIAC.

As for the TRN number, that is your client ID - CID on the.

Class of visa held - bridging visa. 

Once you have completed this, they will issue a letter to you to inform you about the result, this is usually quite fast. I got mine within a week via email instead of 2 weeks. Just remember to attach any bills and receipts as a proof. But please be aware, they kind of mess up of mine, I got my approval in mid December but someone did not key into the computer. Luckily, I went to the immigration to ask because I could not register for tax file number online. 

Todate, I am still waiting for my visa no one contacted me yet. And am now actively searching for job. 

Good luck to you.


----------

